# 8.0-current: no disks found!



## zeiz (Dec 4, 2008)

Did somebody tried 8.0-Current?
Regular boot gives "fatal trap #12", no acpi and safe mode both give message "no disks found!" on sysinstall screen (partitioning).
Asus P4S333c (SiS chipset 645/961), P4 2.4GHz, mem 768MB, ps2 keyboard, ps2 mouse. 6.0-7.1-Beta2 - all run perfectly on that machine.
Does 8.0 dropped supporting SiS? Or what could be a reason?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 5, 2008)

nobody?!

PS. md5 and sha256 = match. 3 different Cds used.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm user of 8.0-CURRENT.
Check BIOS and disable as much things as possible.
Probably ATA native mode is emulated.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 6, 2008)

I would recommend you to post a message to current@freebsd.org describing your problem.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, I've sent a notice. Answer: you have to subscribe...
In meantime I installed 8.0-CURRENT-amd64 on another machine: ASUS M3N78-VM: GeForce8200 onboard, VIA hdmi onboard...everything onboard, AthlonX2 (4450e) 2.3GHz, DDR2-800-4GB, sata hdd, sata cd/dvd-w, monitor SyncMaster2253bw (1680x1050). That's the problem: no data in xorg.0.log to fill in ModeLine in xorg.conf (VESA VBE DDC read failed).
I heard that vesa doesn't support 1680x1050 but in the handbook there is a sample with exactly this resolution!
I could try exact numbers from the sample but in xorg.0.log I can read:
MaxPixelClock: 229500000 (~230MHz) and in the sample: 170MHz.
How to work around this issue?


----------



## zeiz (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I just entered a line (and exact numbers) from the handbook since I had no other choice and... voila! I got 1680x1050 in Gnome!
KDE4 restarts with this config but I believe it'll be fine after some playing with the numbers.


----------



## lissyara (Feb 26, 2009)

Some as it: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/127480
?


----------



## lissyara (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry, it not for this thread =(((
Moderators, plase, drop previous ant it my posts.


----------

